# rub



## foreverbowhunter (Jan 4, 2011)

any good rub recipes for smokin?


----------



## mdebirk (Oct 19, 2010)

What are you planning on throwing in the smoker?


----------



## foreverbowhunter (Jan 4, 2011)

pork shoulder... my dads got a few rubs. were new to it but every things tastin pretty good so for! also got any good jerky marinades?


----------



## mdebirk (Oct 19, 2010)

Not my recipe, but one I have used a bit for deer and elk.

1 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup worcestershire sauce
1 tbsp salt
1 tbsp red pepper
1 1/2 tbsp liquid crab boil
2 tbsp hot & spicy creole seasoning
1 tbsp hot sauce
3-4 lbs thin sliced meat

put all ingredients in pot and bring to a boil. turn off and add meat. let sit for about 30 minutes or so. take meat out of mixture and place in smoker at 160-170 until done to your liking...usually takes 6-10 hours. No cure so refrigerate or eat right away, will not keep for more than a week or so. If you use a cure, you can lower the temp and will keep longer. Everyone I have given the jerky to has loved it, even those that don;t like venison.

Also, a great resource for rubs, tips, etc, etc, etc is www.smokingmeatforums.com there will be more info than you ever wanted on the topic. Make sure to try some fatties and ABT's. they are always a big hit.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

See my rub and some general instructions in the following thread:

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=23274

If you have specific questions, post up. A lot of guys here cook barbeque.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

mdebirk said:


> Not my recipe, but one I have used a bit for deer and elk.
> 
> 1 cup soy sauce
> 1/2 cup brown sugar
> ...


Great recipe!!!

I don't do fatties anymore, they pick it up when I take a pee test.

What's an "ABT"? I'm such a dope.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Bradley Smoker Forum is very cool and has a whole section devoted to Rubs.

http://forum.bradleysmoker.com/index.php


----------



## mdebirk (Oct 19, 2010)

Fatties are a pound of fresh sausage, flattened to about 1/8" thick, then cheese and fillings are put in the center and the sausage is rolled over it, then the entire thing is wrapped in a bacon weave and put on the smoker. They are amazing. 

ABT stands for Atomic Buffalo Turd. Its a cored jalapeno stuffed with cream cheese, cheese, sausage, bacon etc. and then smoked to perfection.

I have pictures of both somewhere. Will post when I find them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

mdebirk said:


> Fatties are a pound of fresh sausage, flattened to about 1/8" thick, then cheese and fillings are put in the center and the sausage is rolled over it, then the entire thing is wrapped in a bacon weave and put on the smoker. They are amazing.
> 
> ABT stands for Atomic Buffalo Turd. Its a cored jalapeno stuffed with cream cheese, cheese, sausage, bacon etc. and then smoked to perfection.
> 
> I have pictures of both somewhere. Will post when I find them.


Thanks


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I take the easy way out for ABTs. I cut them in half lengthwise, remove seeds and membrane, mix stuffing (mixture of cream cheese, leftover mean like pulled pork or brisket, some rub, maybe some green onions, cilantro, whatever sounds good and you have on hand), fill jap canoe with stuffing, wrap with a half slice of thin bacon, then smoke until the bacon is crispy. They're outstanding.

A fattie can be as simple as removing the plastic from a tube of sausage (whatever kind you like) and smoking. Or take a tube of sausage, roll it out to uniform thickness (1/4" thick), then add whatever you like including cream and cheddar cheese, green chiles, leftover BBQ meats, your rub and sauce. Roll it up, sprinkle with rub, and smoke for several hours until the sausage is done, usually @ 250* for 2 hours. Put some sauce on it the last 20 minutes.

Not mentioned but along these same lines is pig candy (thick bacon smoked sprinkled with brown sugar and cayenne pepper, and smoked hot and mopped with maple syrup. It's to DIE for.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I live a sheltered life.


----------

